# WTP Addict



## Flabes (21. September 2006)

hi,
ich möchte nun in die bmx-szene einsteigen 
nun wollt ich mir das 2007er wtp addict kaufen.
es wäre also mein erstes bmx!
is das bike für anfänger geignet,oder ist es gar überdimensioniert?!
würde mich auch über berichte vom 06er addict freuen 

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...id=48&osCsid=46fd9903a84488d0bc57d3777e5b6eb6
hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem anfang weiter helfen  

gruß flabes


----------



## Freakbiker (21. September 2006)

los kaufen, ist bestes wo gibt für den preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (22. September 2006)

um knallhart in der bmx-szene einsteigen ist ein addict sogar pflicht!


----------



## Monsterfresser (22. September 2006)

Hab das Addict ( das neueste also 07ner ) ! Fährt sich supper , ist auch mein erstes BMX , nur das Innenlager oder Ritzel (konnte ich bis jetztz noch nicht genau ausmachen) knacken manchmal (selten aber manchmal knackst) !


----------



## Aff?e (22. September 2006)

tja wenn man 0-ahnung hat ...


----------



## MoesTaverne (22. September 2006)

Der wievielte Addict Thread ist das jetzt eigentlich ? Naja egal ich hab mein 07Addict in 2 Wochen solange ist noch hartes warten angesagt.


----------



## Aff?e (22. September 2006)

MoesTaverne schrieb:


> Der wievielte Addict Thread ist das jetzt eigentlich ? Naja egal ich hab mein 07Addict in 2 Wochen solange ist noch hartes warten angesagt.




freu dich schonma aufs _harte_ fahren


----------



## Knacki1 (22. September 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:


> tja wenn man 0-ahnung hat ...



Meinste das jetz zu dem Knacken?

Ich würd sagen bisschen fester ziehen und evtl. fetten Ölen oder wat weiss ich


----------



## Monsterfresser (22. September 2006)

@affe mal wieder der ganze schlaue , gelle


----------



## Knacki1 (22. September 2006)

MoesTaverne

Bist du der MoesTaverne mit den DirtMovies bei youtube?

Wenn Ja... Nette Filmchen


----------



## fl1p (22. September 2006)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es schon x-Threads über das Addict gibt.
Lohnt es sich ein 07er statt einem 06er zu kaufen ?
Die einzigen technischen Unterschiede, die ich erkennen kann, sind die andere Übersetzung und das geringere Gewicht vom 07er Modell, richtig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoesTaverne (22. September 2006)

Also bei 07 ist der Preis ja nicht doll gestiegen da lohnt es sich schon das leichtere Modell zu holen. Ich find zwar die Lackierung net so schön wie beim 06 aber das ist nicht so schlimm.




Aff?e schrieb:


> freu dich schonma aufs _harte_ fahren


Achwas dadrauf steh ich  
ich kanns kaum erwarten


@Knacki1 jop die YouTube Videos sind von mir aber schon älter. Teilweise von 2005 und frühjahr 2006.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. September 2006)

Erstmal sorry an alle die auf irgendwas von mir warten ich bin seid 3 Wochen mit dem Ladenumzug beschäftigt und erst vor 10min nach Hause gekommen. Ab Morgen pendelt sich das zum Glück wieder ein.

Zum Thema:

ethepeople dual compound low krayton Defcon grips
KMC premium Z510 chain
Salt CNC'd alloy sprocket
Wethepeople Jagwire aftermarket slick cable
Quality Alex rims
Cassette Hub wih 12t cog 

steht auf der WTP Seite. Wie wäre es wenn ihr die euch mal durchliest? Das sind einige Gründe das 07er zu nehmen.

So lange ich noch keinen brauchbaren Newbie Thread auf die Beine gestellt habe, kann ich auch keine Threads mit Hinweis auf selbigen schließen. Ist zwar ne beschissene Sache aber geht nun mal nicht. Wer Lust hat kann ja mal selsbt sowas in Angriff nehmen. Mein Dank ist ihm sicher


----------



## lostnos (23. September 2006)

na endlich meldest du dich mal ey,bin bald verzweifelt ,sorry wegn spamm an dich   aber an euer doofes tele ging auch keiner  dann hoff ich mal ich bekomm mein rad bis ende nächste woche....so freitag oderso 

gree3tz


----------



## lostnos (1. Oktober 2006)

WO IST ES?

gree3tz


----------



## >>Bullet<< (2. Oktober 2006)

Sid was is los?
Schon wieder so doll beschäftigt mitm Umzug?
wo bleibt meine Kurbel??


----------



## Domas (2. Oktober 2006)

wieso wird eigentlich jedes jahr alles teurer? ich mein das 05er hat ncoh 400 gekost. nu simma schon bei 470, nächstes jahr bei 500...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (2. Oktober 2006)

teuerung / inflation


----------



## RISE (2. Oktober 2006)

1. wird die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung auch vor WTP nicht halt machen und
2. sind im Gegensatz zu den 05/06 Bikes einige Teile gegen bessere ersetzt worden, was für mich den höheren Preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## RedRex (3. Oktober 2006)

warum das wethepeple so teuer ist, weil wethepeople drauf steht, alleine von den parts her kann es zumindest nicht sein, da gibt es bessere, günstigere, aber kauft euch ruhig alle den namen...


----------



## jimbim (3. Oktober 2006)

falsch
das 05´addict hatte zum beispiel us bb - jetzt euro
                                             14mm achse vorne- jetzt 10mm
dann wurde das gewicht reduziert und etc.!
und wie sido schon geschrieben hat hat das 07´
ethepeople dual compound low krayton Defcon grips
KMC premium Z510 chain
Salt CNC'd alloy sprocket
Wethepeople Jagwire aftermarket slick cable
Quality Alex rims
Cassette Hub wih 12t cog 
also!


----------



## RedRex (3. Oktober 2006)

ja trotzdem stimmt das preisleistungsverhältnis schon längst nicht mehr...


----------



## jimbim (3. Oktober 2006)

doch


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2006)

RedRex schrieb:


> ja trotzdem stimmt das preisleistungsverhältnis schon längst nicht mehr...



Welches Rad dieser Preisklasse hat denn deiner Meinung nach eine bessere Preis/Leistung? Eastern? Stolen? Sind zum 05er/06er Addict vielleicht gleichwertig.


----------



## RedRex (3. Oktober 2006)

Stolen Wrap 2007
100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts 
GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST 
100% chromoly Black 
STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8°back/3°up 
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs 
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach 
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset 
N/A 
Tektro Alloy, Black 
Tektro U-brake 
N/A 
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black 
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle 
DX Style Alloy Platform Boron Axle 
CNC 6061 Alloy 33T 
Cassette 12T 
KMC Z-510 
F:36H/Alex MX22 BK R:48H/Alex MX22 CP 
Sealed 36H Front 48H Alloy Cassette F:14mm / R:14mm axle 
STLN Slim embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges 
2 piece, Black 
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85F 
Smooth Steel, Black 
2 Pegs 

13,3kg 

339,00 Euro








Stolen Heist 2007
100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts 
GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST 
100% chromoly Black 
STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8°back/3°up 
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs 
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach 
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset 
N/A 
Dia-Compe Tech 77 
Dia-Compe Hombre U-brake 
N/A 
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black 
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle 
Alloy Platform w/ pins chromoly axle 
Stolen 6061 Chain Ring 30t 
Cassette 11T 1-Piece Driver 
KMC Z-510 
F:36H/Alex Dbl Wall BK R:48H/Alex Dbl Wall BK 
Sealed 36H/48H Alloy Cassette F:3/8" / R:14mm axle 
STLN Team embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges 
STLN Micro Adjust 
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2"F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85"R 
Smooth Steel, Black 
2 Pegs 

13,1kg 

399,00 Euro


----------



## Knacki1 (4. Oktober 2006)

WTP is einfach teurer... ist halt so...  

Aber trotzdem kann man beim Addict noch nicht von teuer reden.


----------



## RedRex (4. Oktober 2006)

ja sag ich, die parts sind die gleichen, bis auf die chromfelge, obwohl ich bezweifeln möchte das die wtp felge stabiler ist, das wtp ist halt nur nochmal 130- 70 euro teurer, wegen dem namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (4. Oktober 2006)

Man könnte jetz noch des Gewicht bringen... addict is halt 400 Gramm leichter... is aber eigentlich wurscht

Beides bzw. alle 3 sind gute Bikes.


----------

